

Super-oarsmen vs. Lying Historians - cwan
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2009/10/super-oarsmen_v.html

======
Danny72
When it comes to the accuracy of historical numbers, I always think of the
size of the Persian army at Thermopylae

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Thermopylae#Persian_a...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Thermopylae#Persian_army)

Historical accounts were still a form of propaganda back then.

~~~
bh23ha
And still are today. Seriously, try watching the same event covered by CNN vs
a foreign news source, I won't even mention other cable news channels.

------
pg
Maybe they had a trailing wind.

